# Sealing up door gaps on a cabinet with old inner tubes



## Kim Jong ILL (Oct 14, 2009)

Hello, I am new here but have been growing for 2 years now. I am a self sufficient cab grower.  I bought a white melamine cab and had a heck of a time light sealing all the doors.  While many successfully use weatherstripping, on three sides of a cab door, the last edge (that on the hinge side of the door) can be the toughest, especially if your cab has pocket hinges.

So, I took old innertubes from my mountain bike and used them to light seal my doors.  Much better than the silcone/vaseline method for those that have tried and it's MUCH more durable than using weatherstripping.

   It took a whole bunch of work to update the cab, expand a few spaces and light seal the thing.  Then, while replacing a flat tire on my mtn. bike and wondering why these tubes can't be recycled, it hit me.

Here's what you do:

1) Get an old inner tube and cut out the valve section (tube1.jpg)
  2) Then, cut it lengthwise to make one flat piece of rubber (tube2.jpg, tube3.jpg)
  3) Have at it with your staple gun and put a line of staples up and down the cab side and door side of the gap (tube4.jpg)
  4) A closeup of how I detailed the hinges (tube5.jpg)
  5) Then, run a length of Gorilla tape over the staples to catch any last bits of light that want to creep through (tube6.jpg)
  You're done!

The problem (sorry it was daylight when I took the photos) (tube7.jpg)
  That's a 250 watter inside and it hides the seam perfectly. It's flexible and does not interfere with the hinges  (tube8.jpg)


----------



## the chef (Oct 14, 2009)

you still here, ok lets check this out ....not a bad idea, would've washed the tubes first. A little advice, your av and name offend , you may consider changing it to get a more positive response.


----------



## Kim Jong ILL (Oct 14, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> A little advice, your av and name offend , you may consider changing it to get a more positive response.



Thanks for the advice.  It is not my intent to offend, but to create visibility for my ideas while hiding my identity.


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 14, 2009)

nice!



never seen that before!


----------



## Kim Jong ILL (Oct 16, 2009)

I have now used this method for about 2 years.  What I've noticed is that the Gorilla tape does lose it's stickiness after about a year.  Some needs to be replaced after a spell.  But it holds on very well and eliminates those pesky light leaks.  If anyone tries it out, please be sure to post up some before/after pics!


----------



## GeezerBudd (Oct 16, 2009)

Yet another use for discarded inner tubes-I always keep some around.
I've even gone to the tire place and walked away with a tractor tube once-huge thing-lasted forever.
I used some of the gorrilla epoxy-type glue on some plastic-worked and held great-never have tried the tape.


Gb


----------



## GeezerBudd (Oct 16, 2009)

Kim Jong ILL said:
			
		

> I have now used this method for about 2 years. What I've noticed is that the Gorilla tape does lose it's stickiness after about a year. Some needs to be replaced after a spell. But it holds on very well and eliminates those pesky light leaks. If anyone tries it out, please be sure to post up some before/after pics!


 
When the Gorilla tape lost it's stickiness, does it leave residue if you peel it off?



Gb


----------



## Kim Jong ILL (Oct 16, 2009)

Geezer, Yeah, a little bit.  I use a 3M natural citrus adhesive remover, looks like a marker....it cleans gunk off real good.  I also clean with isopropyl alcohol before reapplying tape so no residue.  The tube flexes, but the staples hold it in.  The tape, as usual, does the rest.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey Kim we may have got off on the wrong foot but :welcome:Why not Use Goop to seal the ends after cutting then use Goop to glue the tire tubs on place?. By placing in the right way, you could Blow up the tube with air (no nukes) and seal out all light.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Oct 16, 2009)

Kim Jong ILL said:
			
		

> Geezer, Yeah, a little bit. I use a 3M natural citrus adhesive remover, looks like a marker....it cleans gunk off real good. I also clean with isopropyl alcohol before reapplying tape so no residue. The tube flexes, but the staples hold it in. The tape, as usual, does the rest.


You know what?
I bet you could use regular orange cleaner.There are several generic off-brands like at dollar stores. That stuff is great for removing tape, gum, permanent marker etc., and it costs less than ANYTHING made by 3M.
Later, man.


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 16, 2009)

are you serious all i can say is wow relax its an stupid avatar ya its probally not the brightest idea but its an avatar.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 17, 2009)

:48:
Just a thought.....
Maybe coorespondance from mods to the member get done, things will happen. Patience is not a virtue...but a useful tool.
Just give it a few, let the ranting cease for a bit...and lets see what unfolds? 
Just a thought is all...I'm sure everyone has had a bit of cheer n toke and a lil quick to react, but you know how it is here...we all give a fair shake and see whats up. Better to help show the path than crucify immediatley. Better to show forgiveness and gain something than kill off and never know what coulda been.
Like I said just a thought is all....I'm sure it'll be worked out soon  I have faith in our staff. 
I have no doubt they are aware and handling it  Ya never know the guy might be korean and just showing his contempt in his own way. off color it may be we never know who's on the other side. Not saying I agree with his avvy and posts on it...I'm just trying to be non-judgmental at this point and let the ones who handle this handle it


----------



## Kim Jong ILL (Oct 17, 2009)

*Ozzy,* I never tried it that way.  The idea behind this technique is that the flexible rubber spans the gap and provides coverage while the door open and closes.  I can kinda get what your saying, but not sure if it will work-only one way to find out!  Get us some pics!
edit


----------

